# 1 pound muth jars



## Demo Spec (Jul 8, 2009)

I have seen 4oz and 8oz muth jars. The ones from Dadant and from other companies, but I have yet to see a 1lb muth jar. I know they were manufactured at one time because I have one sitting in my kitchen on the counter. Does anybody know a site that sells these because I have been itching to get my hands on thse for a long time. And if not then could somebody please tell me the the site that sells the 4 and 8oz for the cheapest price. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't. But if you ever find them, please post it on here. I'd love to find some.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

M01151 Classic Plastic Honey Jar 1 lb. C/24 W/38mm snap caps $13.46 

Classic plastic honey jar, 1 pound jar size, 24 jars per carton, 38mm snap caps - M00844. Please specify red or yellow snap caps. If none specified, yellow will be sent. Ship Wt. 3 lbs.

https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=802
Ernie


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I think they are referring to these type of jars, not one lb plastic jars.

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Cs-12-8-oz-Muth-Jars/productinfo/290/

I am still looking but the biggest size I can find is the 8 oz. Someone has got to have this available. :scratch:


----------



## Demo Spec (Jul 8, 2009)

alphas got it right, the only sizes i can find are 4 and 8 ozs, so if anybody finds them, it would be appreciated by everybody here


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

What you are looking for is the old Queenline style jars.
Great for display and competetion at the local fair.
Now I am telling you my age!
Ernie


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>What you are looking for is the old Queenline style jars.

Nope. Looking for one pound Muth jars. Square. Old fashioned. Has "Pure Honey" embossed in the glass casting. Takes a cork, and not a screw on cap...


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

The 1 pound replica Muth has not been made for many years. 

The manufacturer made more per ounce selling their honey in the smaller sizes. The smaller ones are better for gift baskets and are more appropriate for impulse sales, due to their novelty.

Heavy users of honey, appreciate a jar that seals correctly, does not allow moisture in and is fully functional.

The Muths are pretty cool, just not always practical.


----------



## PupSter (Oct 17, 2006)

I was told, years back the mold for the 1Lbs Muth bottles broke and no one ever did a new one. We're working wit ha US glass bottle company to make a 4 & 8 oz as well as 1 and 2Lbs muth bottles here in the states. We just need enough orders to make it worth it. The good part is, once we get orders for some 60,000 bottles, the cost will be around 50cents a bottle for the oz jars and about $1 for the larger. Also, they will be made in the US of A, helping Americans work and making your $$$ work for everyone. Please, drop us a not for more info.


----------

